# I can't cope anymore!!



## pamela26 (Jul 1, 2007)

hi everyone, Ive had dr for about 3 years now, and it's doing my head in!! I'm so frustrated with it, I would do anything just to be normal again. I didnt find this site till about a few months ago, I thought I was all alone, i thought I was the only person in the world too feel like this, so I'm glad I found this site. I tried telling my docter about the way I feel, but he didnt understand! But I found out last week that my dad has dr/dp (I never really see my dad that much) and my older brother had it too and ended up in a mental hospital, so do u think this runs in the family (dp/dr)?
God, I would do anything to be normal again. I sleep loads because I feel normal in my dreams and I never want to wake up! Sorry guys I sound depressing, but I need advice on how to cope with this!!! thanx.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

see a psychaitrist


----------



## pamela26 (Jul 1, 2007)

thanx 4 the advice


----------



## haked off (Feb 2, 2008)

next time you try offering advice try not to sound like a doctor you fuckin ignoranus!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Pamela,

Welcome!

I don't know if dp/dr can run in the family... Sounds like it does in your case sadly. I hope you'll find some answers en support here!


----------



## cromanyak (Aug 19, 2007)

Nobody really knows if DP can be genetic, but it seems that way in you case. It's definitely manageable though. Seeking treatment would be a good idea. The sooner you start taking care of it the sooner you'll feel better. I know it seems impossible to overcome now, but what other choice do you have?

Chris


----------

